# What, No Sat Reports!??



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Surprisingly quiet(which speaks volumes)!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I went and hit the Rocky for a few Friday, still pretty dirty. Went 1 for 3 on pink spawn sacs. Skipped Saturday, went to Wallace lake and killed the stock trout. Caught acouple in the 2-3lb range. Really good quality fish and a blast on ultra light tackle. Today would be an AWESOME day to hit the river. I'd be out there if it wasn't the wife's birthday... Conditions should be dang near perfect today. Go get 'em!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Was 5/5 yesterday on dead drifted white streamers and single egg patterns. Fresh jacks, larger fish had more color.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Hit the chag seen several caught,my son had one hook up i got the skunk on the pin.hit all kinds of water mid river down to river park....water color was nice flow was perfect ...time to check my superbowl squares and put a buzz on...


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Is it me or has this site esp this section become less active over the past couple years. I could be wrong but thats what it seems like.. Lots of people i talk to on the river dont like advertising when the fishin is good. Oh welI whatever. I did great on the Rocky Sunday landed 9 lost 3.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Osmerus said:


> Is it me or has this site esp this section become less active over the past couple years. I could be wrong but thats what it seems like.. Lots of people i talk to on the river dont like advertising when the fishin is good. Oh welI whatever. I did great on the Rocky Sunday landed 9 lost 3.


Too bad we can't limit viewing to members only! Great Sunday fishing for you!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Think our actual winter is going to set in for the remaining. I would advise people just to concentrate on this upcoming fall run and just stay home.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Too bad we can't limit viewing to members only! Great Sunday fishing for you!


HELLO!!!
Where have you been hiding? Fishing forums have been blocked to non-members for a long time.

As for anyone complaining on the lack of reports, if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Osmerus said:


> Is it me or has this site esp this section become less active over the past couple years. I could be wrong but thats what it seems like.. Lots of people i talk to on the river dont like advertising when the fishin is good. Oh welI whatever. I did great on the Rocky Sunday landed 9 lost 3.


 I don't know about that, people I talk with on the rivers are pretty good about telling me which spots are producing, what rivers have fresh runs etc .I hit some spots on the Grand that I wasn't familiar with this fall and several fisherman where very helpful, putting me on water that was actively producing within the last day or two...this site for a long time is/was nothing more then a place for guys to brag about there real or imagined fishing exploits, blowing up a fishery that was always pretty decent, but expectations got way too high..I find when talking in person people are pretty honest.. maybe your conflicting lack of activity with peoples well advised right of just keeping things on the down low and not "spot burning".


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

ironfish said:


> I don't know about that, people I talk with on the rivers are pretty good about telling me which spots are producing, what rivers have fresh runs etc .I hit some spots on the Grand that I wasn't familiar with this fall and several fisherman where very helpful, putting me on water that was actively producing within the last day or two...this site for a long time is/was nothing more then a place for guys to brag about there real or imagined fishing exploits, blowing up a fishery that was always pretty decent, but expectations got way too high..I find when talking in person people are pretty honest.. maybe your conflicting lack of activity with peoples well advised right of just keeping things on the down low and not "spot burning".


What, Ya people talk on the river all the time about whats producing and where and how many they caught. Im refering to the lack of post on this section. People dont always like to share online, totally understandable. I dont really care either way just stating that people dont post as much anymore. Yes all these forums do add alot of fishing pressure. One reason why there are so many more guys out now. Im not crazy about it but thats what it is. Im not conflicted about anything.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Got some fish Sunday and today but I wouldn't say it was on fire. Quite a few small fish. I think I ended up with about 10 between the two days.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

I didnt do to bad this weekend. Only one over 10 pound.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks guys. She was 29" and around 12 pounds give or take a few ounces.( unfortunately I'm using a spring scale) Put up a heck of a fight.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

What a toad cntrpn, looks like you got her down low on the Chag.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Fuzzygrub.
Sounds just about right. Only fished it for about an hr and pulled out 2 plus this one.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

That's a nice fish there. Tell you what ! congrats man.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice fish!

My weekend report - Painted basement stairway ceiling and walls, painted upstairs hallway, touched up bathroom
and varnished a railing for the stairs . . .. .


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

rock was on fire Saturday, Sunday was good, just a little slower, with a lot more people around...


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

What r you guys using as bait to catch this time of year


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Surprisingly quiet(which speaks volumes)!!


Wish I had one to give


----------

